# Janina - wollt Ihr oder nicht? x1



## HS-Photography (1 Aug. 2009)

Naabend zusammen,

da ich nicht mehr als meine eigenen Bilder beitragen kann, hier mein Versuch und die Frage : passt´s? :=)

Model : Janina 19 Jahre - in 2 Modelagenturen Inland und Ausland gelistet.
Copyright (Holger Schemel - HBS-GRAFiX)







wenn das ganze Offtopic ist, Mod´s, gerne könnt Ihr es dann wieder löschen.

Gruss, HS


----------



## Buterfly (2 Aug. 2009)

Tolles Bild :thumbup:

Gefällt mir ausgezeichnet


----------



## Tokko (2 Aug. 2009)

Das ist doch mal ne Schönheit.:thumbup:

Vielen Dank für die Hübsche.


----------



## Mantis (2 Aug. 2009)

Kann sich aber sehen lassen.

Danke dir fürs Pic.


----------



## FCB_Cena (2 Aug. 2009)

:thx:


----------



## maikausberlin (3 Aug. 2009)

taj was soll man sagen - ich findes es umwerfend^^


----------



## Q (3 Aug. 2009)

Um auf die Frage zu antworten:
Passt!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:Wollen wir!!!!!!!! Dringend!!!!!!!!!!!
Schönes Bild! Vielen Dank mit der Hoffnung auf mehr...:drip:


----------



## berniecook (5 Aug. 2009)

HS-Photography schrieb:


> Naabend zusammen,
> 
> da ich nicht mehr als meine eigenen Bilder beitragen kann, hier mein Versuch und die Frage : passt´s? :=)
> 
> ...



Hallo,
hast Du noch mehr von Ihr? Wäre Klasse!!
Grüsse


----------



## Q (14 Aug. 2009)

und nu?!?


----------



## Aspen0815 (3 Okt. 2009)

HS-Photography schrieb:


> Naabend zusammen,
> 
> da ich nicht mehr als meine eigenen Bilder beitragen kann, hier mein Versuch und die Frage : passt´s? :=)
> 
> ...



hübsch, gern mehr davon.


----------



## tommie3 (7 Okt. 2009)

Schönes Mädel und gutes Bild!


----------

